# Undersized keet, what is wrong?



## AnneKathrin (Sep 6, 2015)

I have just blended our two flocks of keets, eight of them with a chicken mom and five with a guinea dad. The eight are a miracle batch, (more on that later), but I have noticed something slightly odd about two of them. They are all around six weeks old and have most of their feathers, but Eggling and Omlet are quite undersized. They remain only slightly larger than their birth size, closer to one week size than six week. Still, they seemed quite healthy so I haven't fretted too much except to keep an eye on them.

Today though, one of them is acting a bit lethargic and slightly weaker. When I picked him up to check what was wrong he pitched a fit big enough to equal those three times his size. After I put him down though he walked away and plopped himself down on the ground, where he remained until someone stepped on him. I tried to catch him again but gave up worried that he would be expending too much energy. 

Does anyone have an idea of what is going on or if this should be cause for concern? If so what should I do? (Please let me know if you need more info.)

On a side note, the dad occasionally charges the bantam mom in an effort to take the keets for himself. As long as she holds her own, is this ok, or too stressful a situation yet? It will happen eventually, I can't keep them separate forever, it is just a question of what is too much. It isn't constant, but occasionally this happens throughout the day.

Anxiously anticipating your advice! Thank you!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Possibly coccidiosis. Do you have any Corid?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kathy is right. Treat for coccidiosis . And it may be a while until they catch up in size. Another thing Kathy taught me is that tubing a few feedings is okay too. And you can add medicated water to mix the (Kaytee baby food). It's the fastest way to get them going . Kathy also says to give a feed of water only the first time to rehydrate so the food can be digested after that. Since you have 2 like that, I would treat everyone.


----------

